# Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?



## Lumberjack53 (12. August 2017)

*Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Servus Leute, 

ich weiß nicht ob ich mich diesbezüglich an euch wenden kann, doch ich denke das PCGH.DE das passende Forum für meine Fragen sind. 

Es geht um folgendes, 

da ich schon seit kleinauf sehr interessiert an Computern war und sie teilweise schon mit 12 zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt habe, bin ich nun nach 11 Jahren zum Entschluss gekommen, die Programmierung in Angriff zu nehmen, vor der ich mich sehr lange gedrückt habe, aus dem Grund weil ich bei jedem Quelllcode den ich gesehen habe, Angst bekommen hab. ^^

Da ich mich nun meiner Angst stellen will und das endlich mal auf die Reihe bekommen will, finde ich nun nicht die passende Sprache zum anfangen von Programmierungen.

Ein guter Freund konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen, da er meinte dass er damals mit C++ und Excel programmiert hat, aber er nicht weiß was momentan aktuell ist, da er einen anderen Beruf ausübt.

Ich will kein Script Kiddie sein, daher interessiert mich das wirklich. Ich habe aus verschiedenen Foren gelesen , dass momentan Java ziemlich weit verbreitet ist und auf (fast) alles anwenden kann.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ...

Was würdet ihr mit raten, als totaler Anfänger ? .

An Webseiten Programmierung bin ich wenig interessiert, eher an so etwas wie Zusatzprogramme, dass in andere Programme eingreift, wie z.B Trainer, Hacks usw. ( Bitte keine dummen Kommentare, solange ich mich nicht illegal an etwas zunutze mache o.ä.)

Ich meine, dass ich auch davon gehört habe, dass man erstmal wissen muss in welcher Sprache das jeweilige Programm bzw Spiel geschrieben wurde, um dann dafür etwas schreiben zu können.


Nehmt es mir nicht übel, falls ich das Falsche Unterforum erwischt habe, ich bin relativ neu hier.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Zahlreichen Antworten


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Das kommt wirklich absolut darauf an was du damit machen möchtest. 

Auf Betriebsystem-Ebene ist immer noch C und C++ das Maß der Dinge. 
Die sind aber nicht besonders nutzerfreundlich oder einfach zu lernen, und für "höhere" Funktionalitäten auch einfach veraltet.

Skripts und einfache Programme schreibt man am besten in Python, Java, oder so. Diese Sprachen sind auch etwas leichter zu lernen.
Python ist dabei besonders vielseitig und die Syntax ist ziemlich easy, schön zum Anfangen.

Ich würde empfehlen dich bei codeacademy.org oder so anzumelden und einfach mal ein paar Grundkurse zu machen, die sind ziemlich gut und kostenlos.


----------



## Malkolm (12. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Also C++ ist alles, nur nicht veraltet. Die Standard-Library (aktuell c++17) entwickelt sich stetig weiter und hält problemlos mit anderen Sprachen mit, bzw. ist ihnen Überlegen.

Als wirklicher Neuling, der nicht nur daran interessiert ist eine funktionale Lösung für ein Problem zu finden, sondern Programmieren auf einer tieferen Ebene verstehen möchte, rate ich immer zu vermeintlich komplexen und umständlichen Sprachen, wie eben C (für die Basics) und dann C++ wenn man den Schritt zu moderner, Objekt-orientier Programmierweise geht.

Python ist super für einen Einstieg, der auch Spaß machen soll. Mit Python (und anderen Scriptsprachen) brauchst du dir über viele grundlegende Dinge (wie etwa die richtige Wahl des Datentypen oder Speicherverwaltung) keine Gedanken machen, und kannst direkt loslegen mit etwas produktiven.

In meinen Augen ist es, unabhängig von der gewählten Sprache, aber am wichtigsten, dass du dir auch zum lernen ein Projekt überlegst, was du umsetzen möchtest. Das kann etwas ganz rudimentäres sein, aber irgend ein Ziel hilft ungemein!
Super kombinieren lässt sich der Einstieg ins Programmieren übrigens mit ein wenig Elektronik-Bastelein! RaspberryPI, Arduino und Co sind tolle Begleiter


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Also C++ ist alles, nur nicht veraltet. Die Standard-Library (aktuell c++17) entwickelt sich stetig weiter und hält problemlos mit anderen Sprachen mit, bzw. ist ihnen Überlegen.


Na ich weiß nicht ...  COBOL ist auch noch eine sehr aktiv genutzte Sprache, dadurch aber nicht weniger veraltet 

C++ ist nicht schlecht, aber man muss sich überlegen ob sie die richtige Sprache ist für das was man tun möchte.


Malkolm schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist es, unabhängig von der gewählten Sprache, aber am wichtigsten, dass du dir auch zum lernen ein Projekt überlegst, was du umsetzen möchtest. Das kann etwas ganz rudimentäres sein, aber irgend ein Ziel hilft ungemein!
> Super kombinieren lässt sich der Einstieg ins Programmieren übrigens mit ein wenig Elektronik-Bastelein! RaspberryPI, Arduino und Co sind tolle Begleiter



Gute Idee. Ein RasPi ist klasse ... und die offizielle Programmiersprache dafür ist Python. Das ist auch auf jedem verfügbaren OS für den RasPi schon vorinstalliert.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (13. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Kommt halt stark darauf an, was man machen möchte.

Generell ist es nie schlecht, mit einer "Low-Level" Sprache wie C oder Python anzufangen("Low Level" weil Hardwarenah, nicht weil einfach ). 
Man lernt die Basics, eignet sich optimalerweise Verständnis an und wird nicht so schnell durch viele Features "zugebombt".

Wenn man umfangreiche Sachen machen möchte, das können eigene kleine Dienste oder dergleichen sein, steigen die meisten dann auf C# oder Java um. Nicht das sowas nicht in C oder Python gehen würde, es wird bloß irgendwann sehr schwierig, umständlich und nervig.

C++ würde ich niemandem empfehlen, der mit Programmierung oder Entwicklung anfangen möchte. Die Sprache hat so ihre Eigenarten und wird heute eher in eng definierten Bereichen eingesetzt. Wenn man nicht Unmengen an mathematisch komplexen Berechnungen machen möchte, ist das nicht die Sprache der Wahl.

Wenn es einem darum geht, dass man "in andere Programme eingreift", dann ist das tendenziell mit nahezu jeder Programmiersprache möglich. 

OT:
In 99% der Zeit funktionieren Hacks, Trainer etc. so, dass man 
a) den (Arbeits)speicher den eine andere Anwendung benutzt, ausließt und verändert oder 
b) deren Traffic abfängt und manipuliert. 
Man kann zwar theoretisch auch den Code einer anderen Anwendung verändern, dass wird in der Praxis aber meist durch Verifizierungs-Hashes verhindert.


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Für so einen Trainer wäre tatsächlich Java vollkommen ungeeignet da man damit nicht direkt an den RAM kommt.

Dafür ist es die Standardsprache für Android, alleine dadurch hat man schon eine riesen Spielwiese.

Die generelle Diskussion um Sprachen findest du hier im Unterforum in ca. jedem 5. Thread, also einfach mal blättern.


----------



## nitg (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

 C#


----------



## Shortgamer (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich hatte Hals über Kopf mit VB.Net angefangen. 

Das fand ich recht einfach, ohne Ahnung von Programmieren zu haben. 
Mit Youtube Videos ist die Syntax quasi selbstständig in den Kopf übergegangen. 

Heute kann ich VBA programmieren, und SQL, PHP, HTML, und Java lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Also noch keine ernstzunehmende Programmiersprache gelernt [emoji317] .

Im Ernst: Eine gemanagte Sprach ist für den Anfang sicher nicht das Schlechteste. Für das "Ziel" in andere Programme einzugreifen kommt man aber an Sprachen welche direkt auf der HW laufen nicht vorbei.


----------



## fotoman (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Eine gemanagte Sprach ist für den Anfang sicher nicht das Schlechteste. Für das "Ziel" in andere Programme einzugreifen kommt man aber an Sprachen welche direkt auf der HW laufen nicht vorbei.


C++ macht die Sachen zwar einfacher, aber selbst mit VB.NET lassen sich alle Win32 APIs aufrufen, mit C# wäre die Auswertng dann u.U. etwas performanter.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für so einen Trainer wäre tatsächlich Java  vollkommen ungeeignet da man damit nicht direkt an den RAM  kommt.


Auch ohne persönlich jemals in Java programmiert zu haben, sollten auch darin unter Windows Ausrufe von ReadProcessMemory (und allem, was man vorher so schönes dafür anstellen muss) aus der Kernel32.dll möglich sein.


----------



## Shortgamer (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also noch keine *ernstzunehmende* Programmiersprache gelernt [emoji317]


Achso ok. 
Und ich hab mir eingebildet, ich hätte mir eigene Programme geschrieben und Arbeitsabläufe zu automatisieren & zu vereinfachen.
Mensch. Muss mal langsam ernstzunehmende Programmiersprache lernen. 


Was ist eine ernstzunehmende Programmiersprache?


----------



## Shortgamer (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Doppelpost.


----------



## Gimmick (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Was ist eine ernstzunehmende Programmiersprache?



Assembler. Mit viel gutem Willen noch C.  

Es kommt aus meiner Sicht nicht nur darauf an was man machen will, sondern auch darauf was man lernen will. Man kann heute mit .NET (C#, VB egal) ratz fatz ein nützliches Programm zusammen tackern. Das ist super praktisch und auch gut so. 
Aber man entfernt sich halt vom Computer. Statt sich fragen zu müssen was da genau passiert und was man demzufolge machen muss, damit das bei raus kommt, was man will, sucht man nun eher nach dem Befehl, der das "macht". Am besten noch in LINQ. Man spart sich viel Logik und viel Nachdenken. Warum eine Schleife schreiben, wenn ich auch List.Max(bla) schreiben kann ^^.


Es ist ein bisschen wie beim Schreiben. 
Schreiben können wir alle, aber das macht uns nicht zu Autoren oder Sprachwissenschaftlern ^^.

Ich kann halt auch programmieren, aber bin nicht wirklich Programmierer.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Oben hat Tapatalk den Zwinkernden Smiley geschluckt, also bitte den Satz nicht so Bierernst nehmen.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich werfe mal PhytonPython in den raum, extrem mächtig und man kann auch am anfang mal kleiner anfangen - Ansonsten such dir ein Projekt aus und spiel dich damit herum  Lies dir tuts durch und spiel dich in der Entwicklungsumgebung deiner Wahl herum!
Wenn du jetzt fragst was ist die beste Entwicklungsumgebung? Die gibts nicht  Aber die üblichen verdächtigen Eclips/Netbeans uws wenn man will auch IntelliJ(meine wahl nur kostet die leider etwas)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal Phyton in den raum, extrem mächtig und man kann auch am anfang mal kleiner anfangen - Ansonsten such dir ein Projekt aus und spiel dich damit herum  Lies dir tuts durch und spiel dich in der Entwicklungsumgebung deiner Wahl herum!
> Wenn du jetzt fragst was ist die beste Entwicklungsumgebung? Die gibts nicht  Aber die üblichen verdächtigen Eclips/Netbeans uws wenn man will auch IntelliJ(meine wahl nur kostet die leider etwas)



ja, die von jetbrains gehören zu den besten die man nutzen kann, kenn zwar  IntelliJ nicht, aber andere von denen


----------



## Malkolm (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

(Py)Qt ist auch sehr nett, wenn man die Qt-Api mag.


----------



## meeen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Also wenn es dir um Hacks, Bots und kleinere Spielereien geht ist AutoIt perfekt. Damit kann man extrem schnell Erfolge feiern. Eine Benutzeroberfläche erstellen ist super einfach und man hat schnell einen Bot für ein MMORPG oder so zusammen gecodet.  Du lernst viel über die richtige Art zu denken und deinen Programmcode zu optimieren. Und du siehst ja ob der Bot das mach was er soll  Habe mir damit mit 14 farmbots für Metin2 geschrieben ist wirklich nicht schwer  Es macht wirklich Spaß und danach kann man dann gut zu C/ C++ oder C# wechseln je nach dem was man machen will


----------



## H_Hamburg (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Lumberjack53 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mit raten, als totaler Anfänger ?


Visual Studio Community Edtion + YouTube => C#


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



H_Hamburg schrieb:


> Visual Studio Community Edtion + YouTube => C#



Ich würde sagen, für alles auf C basierende (C99, C++, C#) ist Visual Studio Community Edition die IDE der Wahl.

Für Java wäre der Klassiker Eclipse, oder etwas neuer IntelliJ. Ob das besser ist, diskutiert man in Fachkreisen noch  

Für Python gibt es auch verschiedene Umgebungen, schau dir einfach an wo du am besten klar kommst.

Ganz simpel kann man natürlich auch erstmal lernen mit einem einfacheren Texteditor und dem Compiler zu arbeiten.
Auf Windows ist hier Notepad++ quasi konkurrenzlos, auf unixoiden Systemen wird mittlerweile meist Vim, nano oder gEdit verwendet.


----------



## Gorgomir (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich nutze C#, damit kann ich zumindest machen was ich will, man damit natürlich auch Datenbanken nutzen. Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht dait zu lernen, dann habe ich PHP lernen müssen und den Umgang mit MySQL, war dann auch gar nicht so schwer. Wenn du mal Spiele entwickeln willst, kannst du z.B. mit der Unity Engine anfangen, die nutzt C#. Von C# aus ist der Weg zu C++ mM nach nicht mehr so steinig, Java ist dann auch verständlicher und leichter zu lernen finde ich. 

Ich würde also mit C# anfangen und wenn du das Basiswissen hast, lernen was immer du noch so lernen und nutzen willst. Für C# gibts auch massig gutes Zeug, dass einem beim lernen hilft. Ich habs letztendlich so gemacht, dass ich mir überlegt habe was für ein Programm ich entwickeln soll und welche Funktionen es haben soll. Anschließend habe ich mir Beispiele angeschaut und angepasst, bis ich es dann verstanden habe und mein Programm funktionierte.


----------



## Wassersucht (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Als totaler Anfänger sollte man sich erst mal mit den Grundlagen auseinandersetzen. Programmiersprachen sind nichts weiter als Modeerscheinungen. Keiner weiß, was morgen "angesagt" ist. Letztendlich ist das auch nicht wichtig, denn das Prinzip hinter allen ist mehr oder minder gleich.

Deswegen wäre es sinnvoll, Mode Mode sein zu lassen und die üblichen Einstige zu wählen.

Zu nennen wäre hier zum Beispiel Racket (inkl. IDE DrRacket) bzw. Scheme.
Racket


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Wassersucht schrieb:


> Programmiersprachen sind nichts weiter als Modeerscheinungen. Keiner weiß, was morgen "angesagt" ist. Letztendlich ist das auch nicht wichtig, denn das Prinzip hinter allen ist mehr oder minder gleich.



Ausgemachter Blödsinn. Es gibt Sprachen, die über Jahrzehnte hinweg sehr viel genutzt werden oder sehr wichtig sind.

Und es gibt völlig verschiedene Konzepte. Funktionale Programmierung ist etwas vollständig anderes als imperatives Programmieren, oder logische Sprachen. Konzepte wie Objektorientierung fallen auch nicht jedem leicht, obwohl sie auf den ersten Blick nicht viel anders aussehen als eine imperative Sprache.


----------



## Wassersucht (19. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Blödsinn ist es nur, wenn man lesen möchte, was nicht geschrieben wurde und sich nicht an dem orientiert, was verlangt wird.
Der Herr will wissen, für welche der üblichen Sprachen er sich entscheiden soll.
Und es ist nun mal völlig wumpe, ob man mit c, c++, c#, Java, Python, etc.pp. arbeitet (vor allem, wenn jegliche Vertiefung felt), das Paradigma ist dasselbe. Welche gerade gefragt ist oder morgen sein wird reine Mode.

Deswegen soll er sich die Grundkonzepte aneignen, die er dann auf so ziemlich alle anderen (für ihn relevanten) Sprachen anwenden kann.
Das geht am leichtesten (auch wenn die vielen Klammern stressen) mit Scheme. 
Nicht grundlos die Lehrsprache am MIT.

Edit: Vielleicht noch ganz passend (obwohl es eigentlich genug im Netz geben sollte):
Programmierparadigmen: Eine Einfuhrung auf der Grundlage von Racket: Amazon.de: Christian Wagenknecht: Bucher



> Dieses Lehrbuch vermittelt fundamentale Konzepte, Techniken und unterschiedliche Modelle der Programmierung. Schrittweise wird der Leser mit der syntaktisch anspruchslosen, multiparadigmatischen Programmiersprache Racket vertraut gemacht. Mit ihr können sämtliche Kapitel des Buchs erschlossen werden. Vorkenntnisse in der Programmierung sind nicht erforderlich. Die in den Text integrierten Computerübungen und ergänzenden Aufgaben enthalten nachvollziehbare Anleitungen und Kommentare. Hinweise, zusätzliche Materialien und Racket-Code stehen zum Download bereit.
> 
> Der Inhalt
> Abstraktionen in der Programmierung
> ...


Wenn du durch bist, kommt dir jede gängige Programmiersprache wie ein alter Bekannter vor.
Dann suchst du die Sprache nicht mehr nach der aktuellen Mode aus, sonder gezielt nach den Bedürfnissen der Anwendung.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Wassersucht schrieb:


> c, [...] Java, [...]
> das Paradigma ist dasselbe


Ich glaube du hast in deinem Leben noch keine einzige Zeile Code geschrieben. 



Wassersucht schrieb:


> Das geht am leichtesten (auch wenn die vielen Klammern stressen) mit Scheme.
> Nicht grundlos die Lehrsprache am MIT.


Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendeine Uni nur eine "Lehrsprache" hat. 

Scheme ist der vermutlich interessanteste Dialekt von Lisp, aber als funktionale Sprache gleichzeitig auch recht weit von der Mehrheit der weit verbreiteten Sprachen entfernt. 


Im Sinne der Ausgangsfrage dieses Threads würde ich nach wie vor Python empfehlen. Vielseitig, einfach zu lernen, und vermutlich sehr passend für die Vorhaben des TE.


----------



## Wassersucht (19. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Lass die billigen Flameversuche. Immer dieser Forenkindergarten...
Entweder versuchst du zu helfen oder lässt es.
Das MIT benutzt (übrigens genauso wie die TU-Darmstadt und einige andere mehr) Scheme/Racket um ihren Studenten das Programmieren im ersten (ausschließlich) und zweiten (dann kommt Java hinzu) Semester beizubringen.
Ich weiß das aus erster Hand. 

Scheme hat einfach den Vorteil, dass der Syntax unendlich einfach ist und man sich auf das Wesentliche beschränken kann, die übergeordneten Prinzipien erlernt.

Python benutzt mWn. zum Beispiel die Goethe Uni. Kann man machen, Scheme ist zum Lernen wesentlich effektiver.


----------



## Gimmick (19. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Wassersucht schrieb:


> Als totaler Anfänger sollte man sich erst mal mit den Grundlagen auseinandersetzen. Programmiersprachen sind nichts weiter als Modeerscheinungen. Keiner weiß, was morgen "angesagt" ist. Letztendlich ist das auch nicht wichtig, denn das Prinzip hinter allen ist mehr oder minder gleich.
> 
> Deswegen wäre es sinnvoll, Mode Mode sein zu lassen und die üblichen Einstige zu wählen.
> 
> ...



Noch nie gehört, aber das von dir verlinkte Buch werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen. 

Dennoch finde ich "Mode" übertrieben. Es hängt sicher vom Berufsfeld ab, aber ich kenne keinen, der schaut was "angesagt ist" und dementsprechend die Sprache wechselt.
Da wird maximal, wenn es drauf ankommt, Problembezogen gewechselt.


----------



## fotoman (19. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Wassersucht schrieb:


> Und es ist nun mal völlig wumpe, ob man mit c, c++, c#, Java, Python, etc.pp. arbeitet (vor allem, wenn jegliche Vertiefung felt), das Paradigma ist dasselbe. Welche gerade gefragt ist oder morgen sein wird reine Mode.


Gerade als Anfänger kann man sich mit einigen Sprachen bedeutend einfacher um die Paradigman kümmern als sich mit technischen Feinheiten herum ärgern zu müssen, die andere Sprachen bereits automatisch lösen.



Wassersucht schrieb:


> Das geht am leichtesten (auch wenn die vielen Klammern stressen) mit Scheme.
> Nicht grundlos die Lehrsprache am MIT.


Man kann sich auch Sprachen suchen, zu denen man (u.U. sogar noch in der Muttersprache) massenweise Hilfsmittel, Lösungswege und -vorschläge für die üblichen Probleme findet, anstatt künstiche Sprachen zu nutzen, die keiner (oder, bevor das noch kommt, nahezu kaum jemand) in der realen Welt nutzt.



Wassersucht schrieb:


> Das MIT benutzt (übrigens genauso wie die  TU-Darmstadt und einige andere mehr) Scheme/Racket um ihren Studenten  das Programmieren im ersten (ausschließlich) und zweiten (dann kommt  Java hinzu) Semester beizubringen.


Wieviel wird davon echt  gelehrt und wieviel muss sich der Student im Selbststudium beibringen  (hier sind das wohl 100% Sedlbststudium)? Selbst an der TU solte der Antei der Lehre recht hoch sein, womit man bei Problemen einen entsprechenden Ansprechpartner hat.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört,


Ich habe Rocket zwar  auch noch nie gehört, was aber vermutlich daran liegt, dass ich seit  fast 20 Jahren aus der Lehre raus bin. Vorher hatte ich leider den  Fehler gemacht, mit der Lehrsprache aus dem Grundstudium nutzbare  Programme realisieren zu wollen, weil die Sprache im Vergleichb zu den  damal ansonsten üblichen (insb. C und C++) halt so schön enifach war.


----------



## Wassersucht (19. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich "Mode" übertrieben. Es hängt sicher vom Berufsfeld ab, aber ich kenne keinen, der schaut was "angesagt ist" und dementsprechend die Sprache wechselt.
> Da wird maximal, wenn es drauf ankommt, Problembezogen gewechselt.



Es ist wirklich reine Mode. Gerade Java wird sehr viel eingesetzt, wo es eigentlich gar keine Vorteile bringt. Einfach weil es so beliebt ist und viele schon Kontakt hatten.

@fotoman
Er soll Racket ja jetzt nicht durchexerzieren, bis er der absolute Racket-Crack ist.
Er braucht einen Startpunkt und da sind die momentanen Mainsreamsprachen für Anfänger einfach zu überladen.
Mit genügend Affinität und Sitzfleisch kann man natürlich auch gleich z.B. mit c++ anfangen. Nur wird die Begeisterung schnell durch die Komplexität und für Neulinge recht anstrengenden Syntax erstickt, die Sache leider nur all zu oft nach kurzer Zeit hingeschmissen. 

Das ist einfach unnötig. Racket bietet schnelle Erfolgserlebnisse, ist vom Syntax her ziemlich anspruchslos (wie gesagt: die vielen Klammer sind etwas nervig, aber sonst...) und das Gelernte kann direkt mitgenommen werden und wird schnell wiedererkannt, wenn man sich dann einem Java, c, etc. pp.  zuwendet.

Racket ist ein ganz leichter und schnell verständlicher Einstieg und wenn man sich das 2-3 Monate gegeben hat, verlieren alle anderen Sprachen den Schrecken, weil man so vieles so schnell wiedererkennt, kompliziert aussehende Konstrukte beim Nachvollziehen schnell den gewollten AH!-Effekt auslösen "Ach, das war doch das, was in Racket mit... Ja klar, das sieht nur schwer aus, aber das ist eigentlich ganz simpel... Ich weiß, was das macht!".

Racket ist übertragen gesprochen ein leistungsstarkes Malbuch, in dem man Buchstaben ausmalt und das Lesen lernt.
Natürlich kann man auch mit Tolstois "Krieg und Frieden" das Lesen erlernen, das höhere inhaltliche Niveau macht einen aber nicht zu einem besseren Vorleser, es erschwert nur den Prozess und das halten viele, die nicht dazu gezwungen werden, nicht durch.


----------



## Eispala (21. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Für totale Anfänger empfehle ich selbst oft Java bzw C#.

Bei beiden Sprachen kann man relativ einfach sein Ziel erreichen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre C# zum lernen der Grundlagen der (Objektorientierten) Programmierung zu verwenden, da es wie ich finde leicht zugänglich ist.
Hier kannst du auch schon den Speicher von Applikationen auslesen / manipulieren. 

Wenn du damit Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, kannst du ja in Richtung C / C++ gehen, wo du in dem Bereich wahrscheinlich mehr Möglichkeiten bekommst.

Wenn du "irgendwann" code injections machen möchtest, wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich um C / C++ herum kommen.


Die alternative wäre natürlich die "von 0 auf 100" - Methode. Dabei steigst du einfach mit C / C++ ein.
Ich habe selbst noch nicht sehr viel mit C und C++ gearbeitet, deshalb kann ich nur den allgemeinen Konsens wiedergeben, dass C / C++ nicht gerade die einfachsten Sprachen sind.  (Vor allem wenn man keine Erfahrung hat, allerdings gibt es ja Leute die haben gerne die Herausforderung  )


----------



## RicoBrassers (23. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Generell ist es nie schlecht, mit einer "Low-Level" Sprache wie C oder Python anzufangen



Öhm, seit wann genau wird Python as "Low-Level"-Sprache kategorisiert? Als ich das letzte mal geguckt hatte, war Python noch klar und deutlich als Hochsprache bzw. höhere Sprache kategorisiert.


@Topic

Ich persönlich würde es i.d.R. von "oben nach unten" angehen. Also erst mit einer Hochsprache wie C# oder Java beginnen (das sind zumindest aktuell auch so ziemlich die wichtigstens Sprachen in der Business-Programmierung abseits des ganzen SAP-Krams, kann also nicht schaden!). Erstmal anfangen, die Syntax zu lernen und dann immer tiefer in die Sprache und weitere Theorie abzutauchen. Wenn du z.B. Java halbwegs kannst, solltest du dir Dinge wie Polymorphismus und "korrekte Objektorientierung" im Allgemeinen mal angucken.

Mit der Zeit kannst du dich dann auch an "schwereren Sprachen" wie C, C++ oder Rust versuchen. Oder sogar Assembler, wenn du ganz viel langeweile hast. 

Mir hat das jedenfalls geholfen, aber da geht es jedem anders. So manch einer wird mich vermutlich dafür verteufeln, aber ich finde, es ist echt hilfreich, wenn man schonmal grobe Programmierkenntnisse besitzt, bevor man Themen wie OOP oder maschinennähere Sprachen angeht.


----------



## Zeiss (27. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich würde es genau andersherum machen  

Mit C/C++ lernst Du wirklich ALLES, Speicherverwaltung, Strukturen, Schleifen, Verzweigungen, Variablen, Threads, ... Der Punkt ist nur, die Lernkurve ist heftig und bringt auch viel Frust, wenn mal was nicht klappt. Aber wenn man sich da durchgebissen hat, weißt man auch wofür.

Wenn Du das kannst, kannst Du Dir dann die Hochsprachen anschauen, wie Java oder C#. Dazu kommt dann eben die Objektorientierung und einpaar andere Sachen. 

Es kommt drauf an, was Du später machen willst. Wenn Du in Richtung Echtzeitanwendungen, Treiber und etc gehen willst, interessiert dort Java und C# kein Schwein, da gibt es nur eins: C bzw. C++.


----------



## kmf (28. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Hör auf einen alten Hobbyprogrammierer und spring ins kalte Wasser und lerne C++. Damit kannst irgendwann alles machen.  Wirklich!

Aber um den Sprung ins kalte Wasser etwas abzumildern schau dir zuvor mal Qt an, da werden mächtige Klassenbibs und ein sehr guter Editor samt UI gleich mitgeliefert - quasi die komplette Programmierumgebung. Qt vereinfacht so manches beim Programmieren und du kommst ziemlich schnell an richtig tolle Ergebnisse.
 Und nach u. nach lernst du damit auch richtiges C++. Will damit net sagen dass Qt kein richtiges C++ ist, aber es haben sich halt andere schon vorher die Köpfe zerbrochen und die schwierigsten Routinen bereits geschrieben und in den Bibs integriert. Du musst sie also nur noch richtig benutzen. Und das ist für den Anfang noch genug Programmieraufwand. Glaub's mir!
Den in Qt fehlenden Compiler holst du dir einfach für lau bei Microsoft indem du dir dort das kostenlose Visual Studio 2015 runterlädst und installierst.


----------



## Zeiss (28. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



kmf schrieb:


> Hör auf einen alten Hobbyprogrammierer und spring ins  kalte Wasser und lerne C++. Damit kannst irgendwann alles machen.   Wirklich!



Richtig!

Wobei Programmierer != Entwickler...


----------



## Placebo (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich hatte hobbymäßig mit C++ angefangen und ich würde es keinem Anfänger empfehlen. Um genau zu sein, war es einfacher und schneller, in C# zu coden und alle paar Wochen den selbst geschriebenen C#-Code in C++ zu übersetzen (oder zumindest Teile davon). Klassen, Lambdas - selbst Pointer - wurden erst dadurch so richtig klar. Wenn vor allem Ergebnisse im Vordergrund stehen sollen, würde ich Python oder F# nehmen. Letzteres ist aber relativ exotisch.


----------



## Olstyle (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

F# ist halt Fortan auf .NET. Abgesehen von Mathestudenten (und auch da holt Matlab auf) dürften das aber wirklich nicht mehr viele nutzen.


Zeiss schrieb:


> Wobei Programmierer != Entwickler...


Das sowieso. Dem Entwickler sollte die Sprache egal sein, der hat "höhere" Ziele.


----------



## Zeiss (9. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich hatte hobbymäßig mit C++ angefangen und ich  würde es keinem Anfänger empfehlen. Um genau zu sein, war es einfacher  und schneller, in C# zu coden und alle paar Wochen den selbst  geschriebenen C#-Code in C++ zu übersetzen (oder zumindest Teile davon).  Klassen, Lambdas - selbst Pointer - wurden erst dadurch so richtig  klar.



Hättest mit C angefangen, hättest Du das Problem nicht. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum so viele mit den Pointer und Referenzen solche Probleme haben...



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sowieso. Dem Entwickler sollte die Sprache egal sein, der hat "höhere" Ziele.



Richtig. Dem Entwickler ist die Sprache egal, es ist nur ein Werkzeug, welches, dem UseCase angepasst, angewendet wird. Ob C oder C++ oder C# oder Java ist egal, der Weg ist derselbe.


----------



## Cheekymonkeey (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich hatte hobbymäßig mit C++ angefangen und ich würde es keinem Anfänger empfehlen. Um genau zu sein, war es einfacher und schneller, in C# zu coden und alle paar Wochen den selbst geschriebenen C#-Code in C++ zu übersetzen (oder zumindest Teile davon). Klassen, Lambdas - selbst Pointer - wurden erst dadurch so richtig klar. Wenn vor allem Ergebnisse im Vordergrund stehen sollen, würde ich Python oder F# nehmen. Letzteres ist aber relativ exotisch.



Wie bereits ein Vorredner genannt hatte, halte auch ich die Variante "erst C#/Python etc., dann Java/C++" für schwieriger. Man gewöhnt sich an Konzepte, die so in vielen komplexeren Programmiersprachen nicht existieren. Ich finde es sinnvoll mit Java oder C++ anzufangen, um etwas über die grundsätzliche Struktur und Syntax zu lernen. Dann ist es eventuell noch sinnvoll, sich mit Racket/Scheme auseinanderzusetzen, um einmal Rekursion richtig behandelt zu haben und ab dann kann man vom normalen Programmierspektrum fast alles in wenigen Tagen lernen.


----------



## Cheekymonkeey (18. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich hatte hobbymäßig mit C++ angefangen und ich würde es keinem Anfänger empfehlen. Um genau zu sein, war es einfacher und schneller, in C# zu coden und alle paar Wochen den selbst geschriebenen C#-Code in C++ zu übersetzen (oder zumindest Teile davon). Klassen, Lambdas - selbst Pointer - wurden erst dadurch so richtig klar. Wenn vor allem Ergebnisse im Vordergrund stehen sollen, würde ich Python oder F# nehmen. Letzteres ist aber relativ exotisch.



Wie bereits ein Vorredner genannt hatte, halte auch ich die Variante "erst C#/Python etc., dann Java/C++" für schwieriger. Man gewöhnt sich an Konzepte, die so in vielen komplexeren Programmiersprachen nicht existieren. Ich finde es sinnvoll mit Java oder C++ anzufangen, um etwas über die grundsätzliche Struktur und Syntax zu lernen. Dann ist es eventuell noch sinnvoll, sich mit Racket/Scheme auseinanderzusetzen, um einmal Rekursion richtig behandelt zu haben und ab dann kann man vom normalen Programmierspektrum fast alles in wenigen Tagen lernen.


----------



## billionaire (21. September 2017)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

C#/F#, Python, Javascript oder Kotlin. Das wären meine Favoriten für den Anfang, welche mMn auch zukunftsorientiert wären.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (24. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Also ich persönlich habe mit VB.NET angefangen, die Sprache ist ziemlich einfach, wenn man z.B. sich ein Paar Tutorials Anschaut. Ich finde es ziemlich einfach, da sie z.B. Objektbasiert ist und so. Also ich würde mit sowas wie VB.NET anfangen


----------



## Zeiss (24. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Geil, objektbasiert = einfach........... ohne Worte. 
Übrigens heißt es objektorientiert...........

Und nur weil man einpaar Tutorials durchgemacht hat, heißt es nicht, dass man es auch verstanden hat.


----------



## Lambda_My_Rho (25. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

@Zeiss, von "verstehen" habe ich nicht geredet. Ich meine, dass man da ziemlich schnell reinkommt.


----------



## Gimmick (26. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Lambda_My_Rho schrieb:


> @Zeiss, von "verstehen" habe ich nicht geredet. Ich meine, dass man da ziemlich schnell reinkommt.



Ich glaube eher das liegt eher am impliziten garbage collector  .


----------



## Zeiss (26. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Passt schon, alles wird gut...
Und objektorientiert ist nicht einfach...


----------



## riemann (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Nehme eine Sprache mit einem guten Ökosystem. Also mit guten Build-Tools, guter Entwicklungsumgebung, guten Bibliotheken. C und C++ sind da nicht gerade anfängerfreundlich. Go, PHP, Java, Phyton. C#, JavaScript haben ein gutes Ökosystem. Je nach dem, was du genau machen willst (Desktop-Applikation, Server-Applikation, Webapplkation, etc..), würde ich die Entscheidung dann treffen.


----------



## zael84 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Lern Java . Ich arbeite seit Ewigkeiten als Programmierer und kann Dir versichern, dass Du damit auf das richtige Pferd setzt.


----------



## Zeiss (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



riemann schrieb:


> Nehme eine Sprache mit einem guten Ökosystem. Also mit guten Build-Tools, guter Entwicklungsumgebung, guten Bibliotheken. C und C++ sind da nicht gerade anfängerfreundlich. Go, PHP, Java, Phyton. C#, JavaScript haben ein gutes Ökosystem. Je nach dem, was du genau machen willst (Desktop-Applikation, Server-Applikation, Webapplkation, etc..), würde ich die Entscheidung dann treffen.



Genau, "gutes Ökosystem"... C# hat eine gute IDE, nennt sich Visual Studio. Und, oh Wunder, man kann damit auch C und C++ entwickeln, mit ATL, CLR und MFC, faszinierend, gell...

Da draußen sind genau vier Sprachen von Bedeutung: Java, PHP, C# und C/C++. Der Rest spielt keine große Rolle.

Will man im Server-Applikationen, sowas wie on-line Banking oder sowas entwickeln, dann Java und ggf PHP als Front-End. Rich-Apps eher C# und embedded Bereich ist C/C++.



zael84 schrieb:


> Lern Java . Ich arbeite seit Ewigkeiten als Programmierer und kann Dir versichern, dass Du damit auf das richtige Pferd setzt.



Und werde damit einer von vielen, die da draußen rumrennen und einfach austauschbar sind. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was die (langjährige) Embedded Entwickler für Gehälter verlangen und diese auch bekommen, na Prost Mahlzeit.

Bist Du ein Programmierer oder ein Entwickler?


----------



## RicoBrassers (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Eventuell kann auch der folgende Mini-Ratgeber von Heise helfen:
Programmieren fur Anfanger - Welche Programmiersprache eignet sich am besten?

TL;DR:
Python als allgemeiner Einstieg (gutes/bestes "Gesamtpaket"), für den Web-Bereich JavaScript.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Hab irgendwann mal mit C++, Objective-C und Java angefangen. Mittlerweile bin ich zu 95 % Swift und vielleicht noch 5 % Objective-C praktizierender iOS Entwickler beim hiesigen Lebensmittelkonzern. In Swift im Rahmen von iOS kann man relativ und einsteigen, gratis Tutorials gibts an jeder Ecke. Advanced krams ist wie immer anspruchsvoll und sollte vorallem vorher mit Theorie zu Vererbung, Polymorphie etc untermauert werden (das ist ohnehin ein empfehlenswerter Weg)
Grundsätzlich solltest du dir überlegen, was und wofür du es umsetzen willst - ohne konkretes Projekt bleibt man nicht am Ball.


----------



## Arkintosz (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Python ist zum Einstieg gut und nützlich, ja. Von Swift halte ich gar nichts. Das ist das langsamste von Rust/Go/Swift. Wenn man nicht bei Apple arbeitet, eigentlich verschwendete Zeit es zu lernen.


----------



## Zeiss (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Will man Performance, kommt man an C/C++ nicht vorbei. Wenn man noch mehr Performance will, dann nimmt auch noch einen herstellerspezifischen Kompiler dazu. Die helfen einem den Code so zu strukturieren, dass die Hardware (CPU) bestmöglich ausgenutzt wird (Beispiel Intel C Kompiler, der die Auslastung der Pipelines anzeigen kann).


----------



## zael84 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Genau, "gutes Ökosystem"... C# hat eine gute IDE, nennt sich Visual Studio. Und, oh Wunder, man kann damit auch C und C++ entwickeln, mit ATL, CLR und MFC, faszinierend, gell...
> 
> Da draußen sind genau vier Sprachen von Bedeutung: Java, PHP, C# und C/C++. Der Rest spielt keine große Rolle.
> 
> ...



Softwareentwickler steht im Arbeitsvertrag  . Ich musste jetzt schmuntzeln als ich das gelesen habe  Ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich  weder Angst um meinen Job habe oder haben muss und auch dass ich und meine Java-Kollegen alle sehr gut bezahlt werden


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Wie gesagt, Java-Entwickler gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Gute Java-Entwickler zwar weniger, aber immer noch ausreichend.

Okay, kommt drauf an, wie man "sehr gut bezahlt" definiert.  Und ich will echt nicht wissen, was unsere Cobol-Entwickler bekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Heute kann ich VBA programmieren....


Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man behaupten: _"Ich habe einen Grundkurs Deutsch gehabt, jetzt kann ich Raketen bauen."_
Programmieren ist immer nur das Werkzeug, die Gedanken, die Struktur  und der Algorithmus dahinter und das alles zu 
entwickeln ist das eigentliche Problem. Nur weil Du einen Hammer bedienen kannst, kannst Du noch kein Haus bauen.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Genau das ist der Punkt! Sprache ist nur das Werkzeug, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## zael84 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Java-Entwickler gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Gute Java-Entwickler zwar weniger, aber immer noch ausreichend.


Wie kommst Du denn darauf?  Sowas hab ich seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr gehört  
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall...




Zeiss schrieb:


> Okay, kommt drauf an, wie man "sehr gut bezahlt" definiert.  Und ich will echt nicht wissen, was unsere Cobol-Entwickler bekommen.


Wahrscheinlich mehr als eure Cobol Entwickler  , Cobol ist tot, der ganze alte Scheiss wird durch Java oder .net ersetzt.


@TE lern Java oder PHP für den Anfang. Das passt  Überleg dir ein schönes Projekt und setz das mit der Sprache deine Wahl um. Lass Dir nicht von anderen sagen, was Du kannst oder nicht kannst.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Cobol wurde schon vor 20 Jahren für Tod erklärt. Jetzt sind die damaligen Entwickler, wie unter Anderem meine Mutter, in Rente und die Systeme wollen nach wie vor gewartet werden.
Meine Mum hat die letzten 15 Jahre ihres Arbeitslebens neben der Wartung mit Portierungsplänen verbracht. Im Endeffekt konnten SAP und Co, aber doch immer irgendwas nicht bzw. man hielt das Risiko einer Umstellung für zu groß und der Termin wurde vom Management der betroffenen Bank um x Jahre verschoben.


----------



## Zeiss (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



zael84 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Sowas hab ich seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr gehört
> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall...



Da sagen unsere Bewerbungen was anderes, aber in Ordnung. Alle ausgeschriebene Stellen konnten innerhalb sehr kurzen Zeit besetzt werden.



zael84 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mehr als eure Cobol Entwickler  , Cobol ist tot, der ganze alte Scheiss wird durch Java oder .net ersetzt.



Träum weiter. Die liegen deutlich über Java und .Net Entwickler.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Cobol wurde schon vor 20 Jahren für Tod erklärt. Jetzt sind die damaligen Entwickler, wie unter Anderem meine Mutter, in Rente und die Systeme wollen nach wie vor gewartet werden.
> Meine Mum hat die letzten 15 Jahre ihres Arbeitslebens neben der Wartung mit Portierungsplänen verbracht. Im Endeffekt konnten SAP und Co, aber doch immer irgendwas nicht bzw. man hielt das Risiko einer Umstellung für zu groß und der Termin wurde vom Management der betroffenen Bank um x Jahre verschoben.



Genau so sieht es aus. Cobol ist noch lange nicht tot, auch wenn man es noch so gern hätte...


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt konnten SAP und Co, aber doch immer irgendwas nicht bzw. man hielt das Risiko einer Umstellung für zu groß und der Termin wurde vom Management der betroffenen Bank um x Jahre verschoben.



In der alten Firma von nem Kumpel hatten sie einen Raum nur mit MS-DOS Kisten welche sie zusammengekauft haben damit sie die Anlagen welche mit denen gesteuert werden noch lange betreiben können


----------



## kleinerEisbär (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Muss ich auch ganz klar beipflichten, bei uns in der Uni kam auch mal ein Dozent vorbei der verzweifelt versucht hat junge Studenten dafür zu gewinnen doch noch Kobol als Programmiersprache zu nehmen, im Namen einer sehr großen deutschen Versicherung. 
Das Gehalt was einem da angeboten wurde + die Aussicht auf fest Übernahme bei Unterschreiben eines Vertrages 2 Jahre zuvor gab es sonst eigentlich nicht. Und ja, das hieß in meinem Fall wirklich über 6-Stellig direkt nach der Uni in einer 36 Stunden Woche.

Gelernt haben wir in der Uni, vorgegeben durch den Lehrstuhl, Java. Fand ich eigentlich ganz okay, auch wenn ich selbst davor bereits C# sehr gut beherrschte und bereits als Programmierer (der Begriff wurde absichtlich gewählt) für EDI tätig war.
Für den Einstieg fand ich C# aber wesentlich interessanter und auch einfacher. Visual Studio gabs umsonst von Microsoft und auch die Tutoriale waren alle spitze. 
Das Ausbildungsniveau der Abschlussprüfung der IHK in Baden-Württemberg für Fachinformatiker war in etwa bei dem was man sich selbst in zwei Wochen beibringen konnte...

Ich würde gerne zu C# raten, zumal das auch mein Einstieg in die Manipulation/ wie auch immer man das nennen möchte von Programmen war. Gerade wenn man schnell Erfolge haben möchte wenn es um Bots, simple ESPs oder auch mal nen kleinen Aimbot geht. 
Es gibt fast alles bereits, und gerade in dem Bereich ist man meiner Meinung nach mit C# am besten beraten.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



taks schrieb:


> In der alten Firma von nem Kumpel hatten sie einen Raum nur mit MS-DOS Kisten welche sie zusammengekauft haben damit sie die Anlagen welche mit denen gesteuert werden noch lange betreiben können [emoji38]


Maschinen ist ja schön und gut. Da hat man bei uns auch schon Mal im Computermuseum gekauft um das Labelprogramm was nur als Kassette mit Binärcode vorhanden war weiter zu betreiben.

Die alten COBOL Programme berechnen aber unter Anderem Kreditzinsen und Versicherungsraten. Die sind schon ziemlich "Systemrelevant".


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die alten COBOL Programme berechnen aber unter Anderem Kreditzinsen und Versicherungsraten. Die sind schon ziemlich "Systemrelevant".



Genau das. Neben den Kreditzinsen und Versicherungsraten rechnen bei uns die Cobol-Rechenkerne sowas wie LGD, PD, Aussenzins, Zinsaufschläge, ... Kein normaldenkender Mensch würde das Zeug jemals anfassen. Das sind Programme, die seit Jahrzehnten laufen. Das andere Problem ist, dass das Neue auch geprüft und zertifiziert werden muss...


----------



## Takeda (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Der Thread is ja schon älter, aber hält sich wohl gut 
Wenn man auf den RAM zugreifen will und kann, dann ist völlig egal in welcher Sprache die andere Anwendung geschrieben wurde. Man muss nur wissen, wo welche Daten liegen und wie man die zu interpretieren hat. 
Wenn man auf den RAM zugreifen will, dann seh ich keinen Umweg um C oder C++. Wozumal, wenn du diese Sprachen beherrschst, du automatisch ein viel besseres Verständnis für Speicher, dessen Aufbau, CPU-Abläufe und mit C++ für Polymorphie hast. Und all diese Grundlagen sind wichtig für alle weiteren Sprachen, vor allem Polymorphie, bzw. objektorientierte Entwicklung. C# und Java bauen schließlich ebenfalls stark darauf, wobei hier C++ einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Und vor allem kannst du schnell mal Pointer inkrementieren und Bits und Bytes kopieren im Gegensatz zu dem ziemlich umständlichen Umweg bei Java und C#, "memcpy" gibt's da eben nicht. 
Wenn du C++ mal beherrschst, dann hast du damit die mächtigste Waffe unter den Programmiersprachen  
Und es macht einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob jemand mit Background C++-Wissen Software in anderen Sprachen entwickelt (Der Begriff "Programmieren" ist eher ein Schimpfwort für... ja, was hinrotzen) oder ohne und man bspweise mit Java angefangen hat. Nach Heap und Stack schaun? pfffft. Nicht bei Java. Hier kann man einfach drauf los daddeln, die JVM macht iwas und niemand weiß was eig passiert und dann kommt ne NullPointer Exception und alle fliegt in die Luft  Mit C++ hast du einfach alles selber in der Hand und performante Engines jeglicher Art sind auch in C++ geschrieben. 
Und Python ist ja keine wirkliche Programmiersprache. Nichtsdestotrotz kann man auch damit einiges machen, aber eher in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Komponenten. Bestes Beispiel ist da sicherlich der WoT-Client.

Kommt einfach drauf an, wie deine Motivation ist. Willst du, dass einfach was läuft? Dann nimm C# oder Java. 
Willst du möglichst performant unterwegs sein und mal mehr machen als nur Manipulationen oder Klicki-Bunit-Dinge? C oder C++ sind deine Wahl. 

Abgesehen davon gibt es hier schon sehr abstruse Aussagen. bspweise, dass Programmiersprachen Mode-Erscheinungen seien... . Dann is die Embedded-Entwicklung mit 30 Jahren aber eine lange Mode, die auch nicht in der Zukunft abgeschafft wird. 
Und Leute, die auf das Pferd "Java" setzen und das schon seit Jahren, entwickeln nur Web-Anwendungen und mussten sich noch nie um die Dinge kümmern, die die Welt bewegen. Bspweise iwelche embedded-Komponenten oder eben performante Engines  Das sind nur die Nutznieser dieser. 
Achja und embedded Entwickler sind bspweise bei der IG Metall so ab EG12-15 (in BW). Da kommt definitiv nicht wenig zusammen. Wenn ich mit Java-Entwicklern rede hab ich immer das Gefühl ich bin reich oder die Kollegen extrem unterbezahlt (weil einfach wie Sand am Meer... ). 
Wenn der Topic-Owner da noch Interesse hat und gefallen daran findet: Dann studiere! am besten technische Informatik. Da reicht der Bachelor vollkommen aus (B. Eng.) und ein Master bringt dir faktisch nichts, außer vllt. für die Forschung. Fachhochschulabgänger sind übrigens in der Industrie da weit lieber genommen als Uni-Absolventen. 

Das mit der Angst kann ich übrigens sehr gut nachvollziehen. Mir ging es beim Studiumsanfang genauso. ich dachte: Shit da hocken nur übel die Nerds (positiv, als Kompliment gemeint) rum, mein "Programmierwissen" belief sich da auf das manipulieren von ein bisschen CSS... Als ich dann im zweiten Semester nur noch mit 4 Leuten in Physik 2 saß, fand da dann ein Umdenken statt. Als dann schlussendlich von den anfangs 80 nur 4 das Ende geschafft haben, war mir dann klar, dass viele einfach nur toll rauslabern können, aber meistens keine Substanz dahinter is. Und Leute, die wirklich interesse an der Sache haben und Herzblut mitbringen (so lese ich das aus dem Eingangsposting raus) sind genau die richtigen! Es gibt leider auch genügend, die einfach aus Planlosigkeit den Studiengang belegen und rein gar nix blicken und einfach die Aufgaben aus dem Vorjahr kopieren und mit dem gleichen Wissen wie zu Beginn des Studiums das Studium doch irgendwie abschließen können, aber nachher völlig unbrauchbar sind. Nutze das Potential das du da hast


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

... du hast keine Ahnung von Java und wolltest nur mal ein bisschen deinem Frust freien Lauf lassen, oder?

Deine Einschätzung über alle genannten Programmiersprachen klingt wie das, was man vor 15-20 Jahren von Programmierern der ersten Generation gehört hat wenn sie mit neuen Konzepten konfrontiert wurden und feststellten, dass auch sie sich irgendwann mal wieder fortbilden müssen.


----------



## Takeda (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Gezwungenermaßen hab ich durchaus Erfahrung mit Java. Und eben nicht nur Java.  Wenn man dann mal mehrere Sprachen nutzt, dann vermisst man sehr schnell einige Vorzüge, die einem eine Sprache bietet, wie bspweise mit Pointern zu arbeiten oder mit Pointer-Arithmetik. Womöglich liegt das einfach am Fokus. Wie geschrieben, redete ich von den Hintergründen und dem Grundverständnis für Dinge, das du mit Java einfach nicht bekommen kannst. Und ich redete auch nicht von der reinen PC-Anwendung. Java im embedded-Bereich? da ist völlig egal ob vor 15-20 jahren oder heute. Wenn es um Performanz geht - und das ist nötig im embedded-Bereich - gibt es da kein Java. Mag ja sein, dass du auf'm Smartphone ne JVM hast... aber worauf läuft die? In welcher Sprache sind die OS-Kernel geschrieben? Oder der Windows- oder Linux-Kernel oder gar die JVM? Die Source-Engine, die Unreal-Engine, die Unity-Engine? Soll ich weitermachen?  Ich denke das beantwortet die Frage. Die Dinge, die zeitkritisch sind, die performant abgearbeitet werden müssen, die entwickelst du nunmal nicht in Java. Und, wer vor 15-20 jahren so gedacht hat, wie du es mir unterstellst, der würde auch jetz noch auf C++98 rumhängen oder auf ner noch älteren (nicht standardisierten) Version. Keine Sorge, davon bin ich weit entfernt.

Ich find halt des Topic-Erstellers Elan ziemlich gut, welcher definitiv für mehr als nur Java spricht. Solche Grundlagen sollte man nutzen. Und, damit Java nicht ganz so schlecht weg kommt: Ich nutze gerne ein Prinzip, das aus der Java-Welt kommt und zwar die Interfaces. Das lässt sich so ähnlich auch unter C++ umsetzen mit Mehrfachvererbung. Wäre ja schön blöd, wenn man neue Konzepte einfach verweigert. Nene. Wenn man sich nicht damit auseinandersetzt kann man schließlich nix lernen und erst recht nix kritisieren.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich bin ja mit Comutern aufgewachsen. Ich mache es kurz. Mann/Frau lernt am besten die Hochsprachen, für die es die besten Compiler gibt. Das sind imho alle C Dialekte wie C,C++ oder unter Windows dotNET mit Visual Studio auch C Sharp (C#). Ob man unbedingt wie ich über die 8 Bit Prozessoren Motorola Assembler 6502, 32/16 Bit Big Endian 68000 sowie 8-Bit Z80 gehen muss heutzutage. Wer benutzt sowas noch. X86 Assembler macht durchaus SInn. Mein Little Endian X86 Wissen reicht zum Knacken von Software im Disassembler. X86 Mode, Real Mode und Protected Mode... Ich hatte während meiner AUsbildungen mit Java, Turbo Pascal bzw. Oberon zu tun. Das kriegt man locker hin, wenn man C und C++ kann. C# ist natürlich feudal geil unter Windows.

Faktum. Man lernt C. Was anderes kann ich nicht empfehlen. Ich habe mich mal mit BASIC abmühen müssen. Hab ich den Scheiss gehasst. C ist sehr maschinennah. Kernighan & Ritchie The C Programming Language reicht als Literatur. C ist aber sau gefährlich trotz Memory Mangement Units. Ein nicht definierter Zeiger und das ganze System semmelt ab. Dafür ist C sauschnell. Objektorientierter ist C++.

In Assembler kann man Alles machen. In C kann man fast Alles machen und in C++ auch. Alles andere ist im Grunde genommen mehr oder weniger Java oder Phyton oder so.


----------



## Gimmick (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Hauptsache man wählt das Werkzeug passend zum Problem und nicht andersrum.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Hauptsache man wählt das Werkzeug passend zum Problem und nicht andersrum.



Kommt drauf an. Wenn du Fortran oder so lernst kannst du einen der wenigen, extrem hoch bezahlten Jobs ergattern die sich damit beschäftigen, irgendwelche Legacy-Systeme am Leben zu halten die sich niemand traut mal neu zu schreiben.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Dann ist offensichtlich Fortran das richtige Werkzeug.


----------



## efdev (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann ist offensichtlich Fortran das richtige Werkzeug.



Zum Geld verdienen? Vermutlich ja wie bei Cobol


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache fÃ¼r totale AnfÃ¤nger/Dummies ?*

BCPL isset 

BCPL - Wikipedia

void main(void){}; 

wird auf MC68000 mit #$4E75 übersetzt.


lea #$f8000000,a7
jmp (a7)


----------



## DataDino (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache fÃ¼r totale AnfÃ¤nger/Dummies ?*

Die Entscheidung hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab. Wenn man das ganze beruflich machen will, entscheidet man sich sowieso für ganz andere Sprachen, als wenn man programmieren zu seinen Hobbies zählt und Spaß dabei haben will. Ich schaffe mir Probleme die ich lösen kann und muss nicht die Probleme anderer lösen. Und dafür nutze ich die Werkzeuge die mir am meisten Spaß machen und setze es so um, wie es mir gefällt. RIA mit Javascript (natürlich auch HTML und CSS, die aber nicht in den Pool Programmiersprachen/Scriptsprachen hinnein gehören), Node.JS Spielereien sowie Electron/NW.JS, PureBasic, FreeBasic, PHP ... momentan schaue ich mir Go an.

Was das angeht mache ich das, was und wie es mir Spaß macht. Ich musste zwar erst lernen, fruchtlosen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Mittlerweile gibt es den Mittelfinger und schreibe aus Trotz eine Funktion, wenn ich der Meinung bin, das sich ein Objekt nicht lohnt. Ich lasse Datenbanken weg, wo andere der Meinung sind, das sie da Pflicht sind. Manchmal vergesse ich auch, das eine relationale Datenbank zum Herstellen von Relationen im Stande ist und nutze nur Tabellen, um die Daten zu kategorisieren, auch wenn sie keine Relation an sich zu einer anderen Tabelle haben. Passt den meisten nicht. Aber mir macht es Spaß 

Back to the Roots


----------



## Plasmadampfer (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Verkettete Listen im Speicher = Nodes. Wenn man manch einen Dreck disassembliert, kriegt man das kalte Brechen. Ich hatte mal eine 12MB Exe mit 16 MB Speicher. Die AMD K6 CPU nur auf der Platte am rödeln mit Auslagerungsdatei. Seitenweise immer die gleiche Routine und dauernd alle far aufgerufen mit Stackpointer, voll die Taktzyklen am verbrauchen. Immer alle Register und Rücksprungadressen bei jedem scheiss Aufruf auf den Stack.

Drecks Compiler. Statt die das mit gcc übersetzen oder mingw, nein, mit Dreck übersetzt.

540.000 Seiten Assembler die exe. Sentinel Super Pro Protection. 12 Stufen Dongle. Genau 6 Byte habe ich in der exe verändert. Voll aufgeschaltet ohne Dongle. Ne ganze Nacht war ich daran für 1.200 Mark.

SoftIce Debugger STRG+D. bpx OpenWindowA(), bpx OpenWindowW()...


Boahland Compiler war das. Voll die Penner Boahland Compiler Bauarbeiter


----------



## Zeiss (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Häääää???? Was soll ein Boahland Compiler sein??



efdev schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja wie bei Cobol



Unsere Programme werden nach und nach auf PL/SQL portiert, endlich mal 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Deine Einschätzung über alle genannten Programmiersprachen klingt wie das, was man vor 15-20 Jahren von Programmierern der ersten Generation gehört hat wenn sie mit neuen Konzepten konfrontiert wurden und feststellten, dass auch sie sich irgendwann mal wieder fortbilden müssen.



Das ist Schwachsinn.

@Takeda: Danke, wenigstens einer versteht mich und teilt meine Meinung. Wenn ich Python-Zeugs sehe, kriege ich das blanke Kotzen... Was für eine behinderte Syntax...


----------



## RicoBrassers (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Bevor das hier wieder "ausartet":

Es gibt kein richtig und kein falsch. Jeder Mensch ist verschieden und kommt mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen besser voran.

Der Eine möchte vielleicht ganz gerne schnelle & möglichst leicht anpassbare GUIs haben - für den wäre die Webentwicklung (JS, HTML, CSS) sicherlich der beste Einstieg.
Jemand, der gerne bei den Wurzeln anfangen möchte und alles von Grund auf, Schritt für Schritt lernen möchte, der ist mit "hardwarenahen" Sprachen wie C und C++ gut aufgehoben (Assembler wäre natürlich auch eine Option, wenn man NOCH tiefer ansetzen möchte).
Und ein Anderer möchte vielleicht grundsätzlich erstmal den Ablauf des Programmierens lernen, wobei ihm die technischen Details wie Stack und Heap erstmal zum Einstieg zweitrangig sind - der kann natürlich auch auf C oder C++ setzen, aber für den wären Java, C# & Co. genauso ein möglicher Einstieg in das Programmieren.

Und wenn es nichtmehr um den grundsätzlichen Einstieg in das Programmieren geht, dann ist der Ansatz von @Gimmick sicherlich einer der Besten:
Die Sprache anhand des Problems wählen.

Natürlich kann man mit C++ bspw. eine Webanwendung schreiben. Wenn man aber nun nicht zwingend auf maximale Performance aus ist (was ja auch erstmal voraussetzt, dass man das nötige Wissen hat, um dies umzusetzen), ist es natürlich auch genauso valide, stattdessen auf PHP oder andere Sprachen zu setzen, wenn man darin nunmal besser ist, einem das grundlegende Konzept besser gefällt oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Und natürlich bekomme ich mit dem Electron-Framework in Javascript schnell eine Client-Anwendung hin mit wirklich einfach anzupassender GUI. Wenn das Ganze aber bspw. auf einem Raspberry Pi mit begrenzten Hardware-Ressourcen (im Vergleich u.a. zu einem "klassischen" Office-PC) laufen soll, kann es die bessere Option sein, auf C++ mit entsprechendem GUI-Toolkit (GTK, Qt, etc.) zu setzen.

Es gibt nicht "die eine richtige Lösung für alles", sonst hätten wir ja nicht so viele verschiedene Programmiersprachen. 
Jede Sprache hat ein gewisses Aufgabengebiet, für das sie ausgerichtet wurde. Das bedeutet nicht, dass man damit nicht andere Sachen machen kann, aber es könnte sein, dass es dafür eine andere Sprache gibt, mit der es vielleicht besser oder einfacher geht.


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Häääää???? Was soll ein Boahland Compiler sein??



Ich vermute er meint Borland ^^


----------



## Takeda (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Herrje, das wollte ich so nicht lostreten. Ich schreib ja: für GUIs und schnell was zum Laufen bringen is Java und C# z. Bsp. ziemlich gut, habe aber auf das Interesse des TO angespielt, das ja doch nach mehr aussieht. Und, wenn er dieses Interesse ausbaut, dann nützt ihm Java reichlich wenig. Wozumal bei diesem interesse - wie öfter hier auch angemerkt - der Einstieg mit C und C++ zwar etwas martialisch wirkt, aber von Anfang an ein richtiges Grundverständnis vermittelt und da eben keine "magic" passiert. Ein bisschen Assembler schadet dann ebenfalls nicht, aber nachdem man mal ein paar Pointer auf Pointer hin und her geladen hat, die Register, Anweisungen und den IP-Verlauf auswendig kennt, kann man wieder zu C und C++ switchen  Danach kann man immer noch Java lernen und sicher auch gewisse Vorzüge - oder eben Nachteile - kennen lernen, aber hat ein viel besseres Fundament und achtet auf Dinge, die erst einmal unter java vllt. nicht weiter relevant wirken, aber aus der C/C++-Welt übernommen auch da Vorteile bringen. Simples Beispiel: Bits rausshiften. 
Manche java-Entwickler machen hier einen Binär-String und nutzen dann String-Operationen um an bestimmte Teile des Bitstroms zu kommen und diese dann nachher wieder in einen Binärwert zu wandeln. Und ja, das ist so verrückt, wie es klingt. 
Das ist eines der Beispiele, warum bei mir manchmal gewisse Aversionen gegen java auftreten, weil diese Denke bei vielen java-Nutzern die Mentalität ist. Und, wenn du die einmal hast, dann ist C/C++ eine komplett neue Welt, solltest du das erst danach in Angriff nehmen. Also warum nicht gleich von Beginn an. Bei Java sagt man, wenn es bspweise um performance geht, oft "Rechenpower kann man sich kaufen" und dann scheißt man auf die Performance. Übrigens sagen das sogar Professoren an Hochschulen... Da weiß man ja wo man dran ist. 

Und ja, es ist richtig, dass das ganze C++ nichts bringt, wenn man gar nicht weiß, wie man Performance umsetzt. Wozumal auch Compiler da große Unterschiede machen können. So war ne Zeit lang beim GCC das problem, dass ein index-Zugriff länger dauerte, als ein Pointer-Zugriff. Die Folge war, dass man sich den Pointer auf ein Feld eines Arrays holt und dann den Pointer inkrementiert um an das nächste Feld zu kommen, was dann wesentlich schneller ging. Das ist bei aktuellen versionen aber nicht mehr so - zum Glück.
Es gehört schon mehr dazu als die Programmiersprache. Bspweise sind State machines ein wichtiges Instrument für Performance (nun gut, je nach umsetzung) und vor allem Übersichtlichkeit und kontrollierte Abläufe. Eine richtige Entkopplung vermeidet nicht nur Fehler, sondern führt auch zu besserer Wartbarkeit und Integration von neuen Komponenten etc. 
Und ja, abstrakte Klassen und virtuelle Funktionen und die vtable... einfach ist es nicht. Aber es lohnt sich, wenn man nicht mal nur kurz etwas schreiben will, was halt tut, sondern auch die Grundlage eines Speicheraufbaus verstehen will und es kein Novum sein soll, wenn man bei einer socket-Funktion die sockaddr in drei oder vier verschiedene structs casten kann und auch weiß was hier passiert (eig. gar nichts, aber für manche is das halt immer noch magic).

Also ich will das nicht als allgemein geltende Aussage verstanden haben, sondern zugeschnitten auf den TO. Ich nutze C# ja bspweise auch öfter um bspweise mit SharpPcap Ethernet-Frames zu empfangen/zu Senden/zu manipulieren. Das geht schnell, ist simpel und ja, da greife ich gewiss nicht zu C++, aber rege mich dort schon bspweise über die fehlende memcpy-Funktion auf, dafür is das halt in 2-3 Stunden fertig.

Man könnte dem TO jetzt natürlich noch VHDL nahe legen und er darf sich seine eigenen FPGAs beschreiben und seine Assembler-Befehle selber schreiben, aber jetzt übetreib ich mal nicht


----------



## amdahl (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Wenn du Fortran oder so lernst kannst du einen der wenigen, extrem hoch bezahlten Jobs ergattern die sich damit beschäftigen, irgendwelche Legacy-Systeme am Leben zu halten die sich niemand traut mal neu zu schreiben.


Verstehe diese Sichtweise nicht ganz. Fortran ist nach wie vor eine lebendige Programmiersprache die auch beständig weiter entwickelt und modernisiert wird. Und sie ist neben C der quasi-Standard für traditionelles HPC. Auch heute noch für neue Entwicklung.
Ich muss mich wohl glücklich schätzen einen dieser "extrem seltenen" Jobs ergattert zu haben. Und ich muss mich dabei nicht mal vollzeitlich mit der Pflege von uraltem Code herumschlagen


----------



## RicoBrassers (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Takeda schrieb:


> Also ich will das nicht als allgemein geltende Aussage verstanden haben, sondern zugeschnitten auf den TO.



War auch nicht an dich explizit gerichtet - aber das fing hier schon wieder an, in eine Grundsatzdebatte auszuarten, á la "Sprache A ist die Beste!" - "Nein, Sprache A ist blöd, Sprache B ist viel besser!" - etc.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich mag halt Compiler, deren ausfühbarer Code nicht anschwillt, als wenn die datei günterstrack.exe heissen soll.  Als Anfänger C# ist doch cool mit Visual Studio. Rasend schnell eine App auf den Schirm gezaubert. Keine Win32 API nach Petzold, wo man die Message Pump selbst schreiben muss.

Ich plädiere für die C Dialekte bei Anfängern. Je mehr Assemblerwissen vorhanden ist, desto besser.


----------



## Deimos (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich werfe noch *ABAP *rein. Besser gehts also echt nimmer.   



Takeda schrieb:


> [...]habe aber auf das Interesse des TO angespielt, das ja doch nach mehr aussieht. Und, wenn er dieses Interesse ausbaut, dann nützt ihm Java reichlich wenig. Wozumal bei diesem interesse - wie öfter hier auch angemerkt - der Einstieg mit C und C++ zwar etwas martialisch wirkt, aber von Anfang an ein richtiges Grundverständnis vermittelt und da eben keine "magic" passiert


Welches Interesse denn? Es wird seitenweise gequatscht und schwadroniert und jeder bringt die Vorzüge seines Babys ein (wie immer halt bei solchen Diskussionen).
Dabei wollte der TE, sinngemässes Zitat, lediglich seine Angst vor Code verlieren und die ersten Grundzüge begreifen.

Für diesen Zweck ist wirklich fast alles recht und besser wärs vermutlich, wenn IDE, Dokumentation und Lehrmaterial leicht zugänglich ist.
Dann gibts zwei Varianten. A) Es interessiert den TE weiter und er beschäftigt sich eingehender mit der Materie oder b) er lässt es nach ein paar halbherzigen Versuchen bleiben.
Ob seine fehlenden Beiträge mangels Zeit für a) sprechen oder nicht doch b) zutreffen könnte, werden wir womöglich nie erfahren.


----------



## Takeda (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

das zeige ich dir gerne auf:

"sehr interessiert an Computern war und sie teilweise schon mit 12 zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt habe"

"Ich will kein Script Kiddie sein, daher interessiert mich das wirklich."

"An Webseiten Programmierung bin ich wenig interessiert, eher an so etwas  wie Zusatzprogramme, dass in andere Programme eingreift,"

Und ich hatte damals die selben Gedankengänge und war froh darüber, dass C und C++ diese Bedürfnisse so wunderbar befriedigt haben


----------



## Deimos (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Habe die entsprechenden Passagen durchaus gelesen. 
Nach meinem Gutdünken fängt aber ein 23-Jähriger, sofern den echtes, aufrichtiges Interesse da ist, sich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen, einfach mal an. Die Mittel heute (Internet) sind praktisch grenzenlos.
Ich unterstelle dem TE daher einfach mal, dass er das Ganze ganz spannend findet, sich aber im Endeffekt nicht richtig eingehend damit auseindersetzen will.
Die Frage bei Google eingetragen ergibt in Millisekunden abertausende Ergebnisse mit Leitfäden, Dokumentationen, Foreneinträgen, usw., die exakt auf seine Frage eingehen würden - und das ziemlich tief.

Dass er dennoch lieber hier eine Anfrage erstellt, spricht imo komplett gegen seine geäusserten Absichten. Er hätte sich zudem längst nochmals hier gemeldet.

Da ist eine entspr. Diskussion über Seiten hinweg (imo) dann eher müssig, zumindest vor dem Hintergrund, was wohl das Beste für den TE sein könnte. Es geht dann vielmehr nur noch um die generellen Vorzüge der jeweiligen Sprachen, wo jeder seine eigene Präferenz mit mehr oder weniger Nachdruck verteidigt.  (nicht, dass das nicht auch spannend wäre).


----------



## Takeda (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

wenn ich "Programmiersprache für Anfänger" beim guggl eingeb, kommt der topic hier immerhin schonmal auf der ersten Seite. Also daher nicht ganz irrelevant


----------



## Zeiss (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Die Mittel heute (Internet) sind praktisch grenzenlos.



Das Mittel Internet ist aber auch gefährlich, wie ich finde. Als ich mit dem Programmieren angefangen habe, war meine Referenz ein C/C++ Buch und die Kompilerbeschreibung. Heute kriegt man im Netz für beinahe jede Aufgabe eine Lösung, aber die Qualität der Lösungen lässt sehr oft zu wünschen übrig. Das Problem dabei ist halt, dass dieses als "richtig" übernommen wird und wenn man (als jemand mit Hintergrund und Wissen) drauf aufmerksam macht, artet es aus.

Ich bin im deutschen Raspberry Forum angemeldet (keine Ahnung, was mich da geritten hat) und ich sage Euch, meine Fresse... Da tummeln sich Leute rum, die völlig lernresistent sind. Sie denken, ach, wir hängen so ein Sensor an den RPI, rotzen fünf Zeilen in Python hin und dann passt es schon. Das Ergebnis ist, dass der Sensor entweder Müll liefert oder gar nichts liefert oder immer wieder Ausreißer nach oben oder unten hat. Da schaut man sich die Schaltung an und wundert sich, dass es überhaupt funktioniert und versucht zu erklären, was da schief läuft. Hack's ab, vergiss es einfach... sie wissen ALLES besser!

Die Krönung ist dann, dass bei von einem normalen Linux-Kernel (= non-RT Kernel) garantierte Latenzen erwartet und davon auch spricht....


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Wow, vom normalen Kernel zu erwarten dass er in Echtzeit reagiert zeugt nicht nur von vollkommener Ignoranz, sondern auch einfach von großen Lücken im Grundwissen. 

So sehr ich es mag Linux zu nutzen ...  die ganze deutschsprachige Online-Community ist echt toxisch. Ich hab mal den Fehler gemacht mich bei ubuntuusers anzumelden, da die doch immerhin das beste Wiki haben. Aber deren Forum ist echt giftig. 



Eine der besten Stories:  
Ich hab dort mal ein Problem geschildert und wollte dafür die Konsolenausgabe (mehr als ein voller Bildschirm an Text) anhängen. Leider hatte das Forum überhaupt keinen Bilder-Upload, und irgendwer war stolz darauf dass man ein rein textbasiertes Forum sei.  Ich hab angemerkt dass das echt blöd ist weil ich nicht hundert Zeilen Text abtippen werde um sie dort hochzuladen.
Zack, eine Woche gebannt!  

Mittlerweile haben sie übrigens einen Bilder-Upload ...


----------



## DataDino (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das Mittel Internet ist aber auch gefährlich, wie ich finde. Als ich mit dem Programmieren angefangen habe, war meine Referenz ein C/C++ Buch und die Kompilerbeschreibung. Heute kriegt man im Netz für beinahe jede Aufgabe eine Lösung, aber die Qualität der Lösungen lässt sehr oft zu wünschen übrig. Das Problem dabei ist halt, dass dieses als "richtig" übernommen wird und wenn man (als jemand mit Hintergrund und Wissen) drauf aufmerksam macht, artet es aus.
> 
> Ich bin im deutschen Raspberry Forum angemeldet (keine Ahnung, was mich da geritten hat) und ich sage Euch, meine Fresse... Da tummeln sich Leute rum, die völlig lernresistent sind. Sie denken, ach, wir hängen so ein Sensor an den RPI, rotzen fünf Zeilen in Python hin und dann passt es schon. Das Ergebnis ist, dass der Sensor entweder Müll liefert oder gar nichts liefert oder immer wieder Ausreißer nach oben oder unten hat. Da schaut man sich die Schaltung an und wundert sich, dass es überhaupt funktioniert und versucht zu erklären, was da schief läuft. Hack's ab, vergiss es einfach... sie wissen ALLES besser!
> 
> Die Krönung ist dann, dass bei von einem normalen Linux-Kernel (= non-RT Kernel) garantierte Latenzen erwartet und davon auch spricht....


Absolut richtig! Aber da kommt es auch wieder auf das Interesse des jeweiligen an. Will er wirklich die Sprache lernen oder nur fertige Lösungen aus dem Netz zusammenschustern. Man sollte daher keine Codes übernehmen, ohne zu versuchen, diese nachzuvollziehen. Nur weil man selbst nicht auf die Lösung gekommen ist, heißt ja noch lange nicht, das man sie nicht versteht.


----------



## Zeiss (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wow, vom normalen Kernel zu erwarten dass er in Echtzeit reagiert zeugt nicht nur von vollkommener Ignoranz, sondern auch einfach von großen Lücken im Grundwissen.



Zum Einen das und zum Anderen einfach nur Arroganz und dann kommt "dein Verhalten und Auftreten im Forum ist unpassend". Wat? F**k you man.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> So sehr ich es mag Linux zu nutzen ... die ganze deutschsprachige Online-Community ist echt toxisch. Ich hab mal den Fehler gemacht mich bei ubuntuusers anzumelden, da die doch immerhin das beste Wiki haben. Aber deren Forum ist echt giftig.



Ich war bei bei Debian angemeldet, das ging eigentlich. Was Ubuntu hat das Niveau von Raspberry, also passt doch...



DataDino schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Aber da kommt es auch wieder auf das Interesse des jeweiligen an. Will er wirklich die Sprache lernen oder nur fertige Lösungen aus dem Netz zusammenschustern. Man sollte daher keine Codes übernehmen, ohne zu versuchen, diese nachzuvollziehen. Nur weil man selbst nicht auf die Lösung gekommen ist, heißt ja noch lange nicht, das man sie nicht versteht.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich mal auf dem Schlauch stehe (war bei SYSFS der Fall...), schaue ich mir fertige Treiberimplementierungen an und versuche zu verstehen, was die da machen.


----------



## Takeda (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Edit: Non-Sense, hatte was falsch aufgefasst


----------



## MatisseGroening (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Also er fragt nach einer Programmiersprache für Dummies. Das geht doch eher Richtung Python. Oder auch Xojo. Jetzt sollte er aber wissen, was aber auch erwähnt wurde, dass er bei vielen Sprachen, vor allem bei denen die aus dem Linux bereich kommen, keine vernünftige IDE bekommt, sondern in den Editor tippt und mit einem Compiler ausführt. Der Vorteil ist natürlich bei den C/VB Sprachen, dass es wohl die beste IDE gibt. 

Gambas, Xojo, VB, Python. Wenn er mit den Klammern ohne amerikanische Tastatur klarkommt, auch noch Perl.  Es kommt doch drauf an, was er vorhat. In welche Richtung es geht. Ich denke VB als .NET war der richtige Tipp. 

Nur weil man sich für das Programmieren interessiert, heißt das nicht, dass man jemals mehr macht, als die grauen Zellen zu trainieren. Man will halt was in der Richtung machen. Er fragt ja nach für Dummies. Das Buch von damals war über QBasic. 

Ich kann bei Haskell die Klammern weglassen. Habe aber keine TK/GTK zum Laufen bekommen. Ich sollte aber Python lernen. Ich mag aber Haskell, weil es ein Beispielprogramm gibt, mit genau dem was ich vorhatte. 

Ich glaube ich sollte mich zu Python zwingen. Allerdings habe ich nie vor, mir einen Klammer Programmiersprache anzueignen und auch nicht objektorientiert. Wenn man mit Haskell anfängt, soll man als C Programmierer alles vergessen was man weiss. Ihr seid alle auf zu hohem Niveau hier, fürchte ich. 

Ich komme bei Haskell ohne Klammern aus. Bekomme aber leider die TK/GTK nicht zum laufen wie viele. Er wird Fenster wollen, es geht doch eher um WIndows Programmierung und eine professionelle IDE. Also VB. 

Bei Perl war es schon umständlich die TK, also die grafische Programmierung im Windows Stil zum Laufen zu bringen. Bei Python läuft das von Haus aus. Aber schon den Umstieg von Python 2 auf Python 3 haben viele nie gemacht. Sie können kein Python 3. 

Man muss sich zuerst die Entwicklungsumgebungen anschauen, bevor man sich für eine Sprache entscheidet. Läuft der Compiler überhaupt. Wieviele der Beispiele aus dem Tutorial laufen heute noch ohne Fehlermeldung?

Gruß


----------



## DaBibo (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Wenn man nur mal programmieren will python, weils sehr motiviert (schnelle Ergebnisse)
Wenn man das professionell machen will C#
Wenn man universaler agieren will C++ (aber neue Unterlagen suchen !!! Der Standard lebt...)
Wenn man ganz universal sein möchte C
Wenn man C nicht mag Java
Wenn man dann noch Zeit hat SQL

Und wenn man eine Sprache kann, gibt's immer noch frameworks, Schnittstellen, Bibliotheken, Datenstrukturen, …. mit denen man sich bis zum Lebendende beschäftigen kann. (AJAX, .NET, SQL, XML…..)


----------



## Zeiss (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Wenn man SQL richtig macht, macht man nichts mehr anderes...

C# ist professionell, okay, was ist dann Java? Deine Aufstellung ist mehr als strange... "Wenn man C nicht mag Java", genau, zwei Sprachen, die unterschiedlicher kaum sein könnten.


----------



## Freddycbv (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

In einem ähnlichen Thread hier im Forum habe ich mich damals auch schlau machen wollen, welche Programmiersprache gut sei.
Ich habe mir daraufhin ein C und ein C++ Buch gekauft, die relativ kompakt waren, und einen schnell eingeführt haben.
Danach dann in der Schule Java, wo ich auch nach wenigen Wochen gut reinkam.
Zwischenzeitlich etwas PHP, dann Python im ersten Semester, daraufhin nochmal einen Java Kurs an der Uni, dann etwas Delphi bei einem Nebenjob, und jetzt C# für ein Spieleprojekt.
Mit Python kam auch etwas Verständnis für funktionale Programmierung, und mittlerweile habe ich keine Scheu mehr vor den verschiedenen 'C-Dialekten' und deren Eigenheiten.
Es sind nur eine Hand voll Schlüsselworte wie 'while', 'for' und 'if', die man lernen muss, und man ist schon mitten drin im Programmieren.

Was ich damit sagen will: (Fast) alle aktuellen Sprachen sind zu 90% identisch. Habt ihr eine gelernt, fällt der Übergang zu einer neuen Sprache nicht schwer.
Man muss nur mal anfangen, und etwas Zeit und Muße dazu finden. Es lohnt sich


----------



## kmf (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Ich werfe noch *ABAP *rein. Besser gehts also echt nimmer.
> 
> 
> ...


ABAP ist doch nur was für SAP, ist doch nix für allgemein Programmieren 

Alle Programmiersprachen sind anfangs bockschwer. 

Relativ schnelle und brauchbare Ergebnisse bekommt man autodidaktisch mit BASIC oder PASCAL auf "functionaler" bzw. "proceduraler" Ebene, wenn das sitzt kann man sich objektorientiertes Programmieren vornehmen.

Ich empfehle, kauf dir bei Amazon "Delphi for Kids" - da liegt die Vollversion von Delphi 7 bei, damit kann man bereits sehr mächtige unter Windows lauffähige Programme schreiben (ist Pascal basiert) und langsam ins Programmieren hineinwachsen.

Alle bzw. bereits eine C-basierte(n) Sprache(n) autodidaktisch zu erlernen, ist eine gewaltige Herausforderung.


----------



## Zeiss (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Ich habe C autodidaktisch gelernt und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es eine gewaltige Herausforderung war...
Wenn man das Prinzip verstanden hat, beispielsweise was Schleifen und Verzweigungen sind, wird die Sprache zum Werkzeug und absolut zweitrangig. Wobe ich tue mich mit Python ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Nebulus07 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich habe C autodidaktisch gelernt und ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es eine gewaltige Herausforderung war...
> Wenn man das Prinzip verstanden hat, beispielsweise was Schleifen und Verzweigungen sind, wird die Sprache zum Werkzeug und absolut zweitrangig. Wobe ich tue mich mit Python ziemlich schwer.



Von C nach Python ist auch schwierig, ich komme aus der C++ Ecke und kann mit Python so gar nichts anfangen ich finde die ganze Sprache zu primitiv und die Syntax gefühlt undurdacht.


----------



## Freddycbv (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Für Python braucht man ein etwas anderes Mindset. Weg von Speicher, Zeigern und Typen, die man von C so kennt.
Python ist viel einfacher. Python ist voll mit Syntax-Sugar. 
Ich hatte es als Einführungsvorlesung, das war gut, mit einfachen Aufgaben in die Sprache einzusteigen.
Python ist schön, weil man damit kleine Probleme sehr schnell lösen kann. Dictionarys, Listen, Tupel sind tief in die Sprache eingebaut.
Ich nutze es oft, um Daten in ein anderes Format zu bringen, oder ähnliches. Für sehr kleine Hilfsprogramme,
 die man während der Entwicklung eines größeren Projektes braucht.
Da brauche ich kein eigenes Projekt anlegen, nur eine kleine .py Datei. 
Python ist eine Skriptsprsche, so muss man nicht auf den Compiler warten, sondern bekommt direkt Ergebnisse. 
Aber sobald man etwas größeres baut, brauche ich Typen, strukturiertere Klassen, eine gute IDE und einen Compiler, der mir das Programm für größere Probleme flott macht.


----------



## Zeiss (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Programmiersprache für totale Anfänger/Dummies ?*

Genau der Syntax in Python ist zum Davonlaufen....

Ich habe in Python eine Spline-Interpolation gemacht, mit gegebenen acht Punkten. Daraus dann eine LUT mit 500 Werten für mein C-Programm. 



Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Von C nach Python ist auch schwierig, ich  komme aus der C++ Ecke und kann mit Python so gar nichts anfangen ich  finde die ganze Sprache zu primitiv und die Syntax gefühlt  undurdacht.



Ja, so geht es mir auch.


----------

